
Noria: dynamic, partially-stateful data-flow for high-performance web apps - lambda
https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi18/presentation/gjengset
======
lambda
This is something that I've been hoping to see for a while. The traditional
model of web apps, with a database backend but doing manual de-normalization,
adding manual caching and cache invalidation, or using manually created and
expensive materialized views, seems complex, fiddly, and fragile.

The database engine should be able to build the necessary cache of
intermediate state from the queries used by the application; and this shows
that that is in fact possible.

Source: [https://github.com/mit-pdos/noria](https://github.com/mit-pdos/noria)

